# Transmission questions



## b5fever (Mar 10, 2011)

Will a transmission out of an 01 a6 2.7 swap into a 00 4.2 ? Both tip . I've searched for a topic but came up empty 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Pretty sure it won't - the 2.7 uses the 5HP19 and the V8s use the 5HP24. Different ratios too.


----------

